# 3d Vision auf 100/120Hz LCD TV



## Kuschluk (16. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

zunächst wünsche ich mir dass hier nur die personen schreiben die wirklich ahnung haben => ich werde dazu nichts sagen denn ich blicke nicht durch.

1. Stimmt es das jeder LCD-tv mit 100Hz auch 120Hz kann (siehe USA usw) oder ist das bei deutschen Geräten irgendwie Softwaretechnisch abgestellt?

2.Dieses gebrabbel bezüglich der Zwischenbilder geht mich das überhaupt was an wenn ich dem LCD TV ein 120HZ bild liefere über DVI-D / HDMI (geht das)?

3. Kann man dann eine NV-3D Vision Brille damit benutzten oder wird das Bild durch weitere technische sachen Asynchron ?

4. Wäre es cool wenn PCGH dazu mal einen Test macht zudem es bei der Anschaffung eines solchen systems ja um viel geld geht.




Wollte das mit dieser Hardware in die tat umsetzten.

Samsung LE 37 B 650 

Nvidia 3d Vision Brille

Pc mit Nvidia Grafikkarte  (  GTX 280 dann FERMI ) 


Ich würde mich freuen wenn ich diese fragen beantwortet bekäme und noch mehr wenn ich  die antworten nicht aus lauter sinnlosen antworten heraussuchen müsste.

^^ In diesem Sinne vielen dank für eure KONSTRUKTIVEN und netten Beiträge!

(ja ich habe das andere Thema gelesen und NEIN es soll hier nicht so enden)



PS: Ob AMD oder Intel , ob NV oder ATI, ob XFX oder ASUS , SAMSUNG oder Toshiba.... spielt hier keine Rolle und will ich nix von hören ^^ sonst BEULE


----------



## n00b0riz3d (16. Januar 2010)

1. Nein. Es geht nur mit speziellen 3D-fähigen TFTs, die es bisher nur von Mitsubishi gibt. Die Liste gibts hier:
GeForce 3D Vision Systemanforderungen

2. Über HDMI geht gar kein 120Hz (zumindest für HDMI bis 1.3, ab 1.4 geht auch 120Hz), bei DVI nur über Duallink. Dein TV kann damit eh nix anfangen.

3. Nein, geht nicht.

4. Testen müsste man die oben in der Liste aufgeführten 3D-TVs. Diese gibt es aber nicht in Europa, USA only.


----------

